# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Need help for my project

## avolution2012

Hello guys, 
first i want to thank you for come and please remind me if what im doing is wrong in this forum


In my country there's website game marketplace itemku | Jual beli gold, item, dan akun online game murah dan aman
There's a lot cheap gold / item compare to other place/website,
But the problem is still using local payment..
So i'm here just want to ask some question,

if there a website that work as a middleman purpose that you can buy the product in itemku.com using that website, do you guys want to use it ?
So the step is like this :
- You choose what item/gold in itemku | Jual beli gold, item, dan akun online game murah dan aman
- Send payment
- Middleman buy at itemku
- Tell seller give you the gold/item
- Confirm Delivery to Middleman

Would you like using the service :
if yes
1. What payment method do you use usually ?
2. how long you expect get your gold/item after you pay ?

if no
1. Can i know why ?


I'm really appreciate for all answer, thank you very much..

----------

